# WDB in shed



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Dont often see it happen so got a pic


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what a time to find him, great pics mate


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Never seen a snake actually shedding-very good pics and very nice snake!
: victory:
Ben


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

thats well good!

nice snake btw


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

stunning rattler


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice Rattlesnake!


----------



## calypratus (Jan 31, 2007)

excellent


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Awesome, nice one : victory:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

does wdb stand for western dimond back rattle snake. been trying to work iy out all night :lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Very cool pics.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

jamie_coxon said:


> does wdb stand for western dimond back rattle snake. been trying to work iy out all night :lol2:


 
:lol2: um yer something like that :lol2:


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

I guess so lol


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

great pics: victory:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

brian said:


> :lol2: um yer something like that :lol2:


been googleing it for ages :lol: what ever it is its so beautiful


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

amazing snake


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

jamie_coxon said:


> been googleing it for ages :lol: what ever it is its so beautiful


its a western diamondback rattlesnake


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice habitat mate....good stuff!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks all


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

awesome viv!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

great pics


----------

